# Frame Rate Drops - No load on GPU!



## justme101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My PSU went bad a few weeks ago and i was left without a PC as i couldn't buy one due to time constraints. Now, when i finally have it started with a new Antec VP450P, i started to play CSGO with very irritating frame drops. 

I even turned down all the settings to low, except a few at medium (earlier all were at medium). I checked the clocks on my GPU and the settings were same as when i last saw them. The frame rate drop is consistent and goes down from 100+ to 10-15 every 20-30 seconds. I pulled up a log from GPU-Z while i was in game and the only thing which i could find wrong on that was that at times, the GPU load goes 0. I am not sure if that is the problem. 

The log file is uploaded to Mediafire. Here's the link - 

GPU-Z Sensor Log

Please have a look and let me know what could be the problem. I have a Sapphire 1 GB DDR5 HD 6770 and the PSU as mentioned in the first line. Specs are in my signature. Let me know if you need further info.

Cheers!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2015)

any other game exhibits the similar behavior ? 

Run Furmark - for 60 min. 
Keep eye on GPU Core Mhz ; GPU Load % - post picture

do you see any perfcap reason in GPU Z?


----------



## justme101 (Jun 26, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> any other game exhibits the similar behavior ?
> 
> Run Furmark - for 60 min.
> Keep eye on GPU Core Mhz ; GPU Load % - post picture
> ...



Where do i find the Perfcap thing in GPU Z? I don't see it in any of the tabs.

I didn't get time to run Furmark for 60 minutes, however i ran it for 30 minutes. But i didn't find any option to save a automatic log. Is there any such option? Also, when it was running, during the normal run with the furry thing the fps was max 16 but when i toggled it off, it shot upto 300+. Tell me how do i save a log.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 29, 2015)

justme101 said:


> Where do i find the Perfcap thing in GPU Z? I don't see it in any of the tabs.
> 
> I didn't get time to run Furmark for 60 minutes, however i ran it for 30 minutes. But i didn't find any option to save a automatic log. Is there any such option? Also, when it was running, during the normal run with the furry thing the fps was max 16 but when i toggled it off, it shot upto 300+. Tell me how do i save a log.



He means do you see any factors that might be limiting the performance? Like temperature, core clock etc. 

In most cases, it is the temperature which causes the GPU to throttle.
Another reason could be the GPU is not getting enough power/getting erratic power from the PSU.


----------



## justme101 (Jun 29, 2015)

warfreak said:


> He means do you see any factors that might be limiting the performance? Like temperature, core clock etc.
> 
> In most cases, it is the temperature which causes the GPU to throttle.
> Another reason could be the GPU is not getting enough power/getting erratic power from the PSU.



Well, the only thing i could see a s problem by looking at the log, is that at times there is no load on GPU. I have no other reasons. Did you have a look at the log? I have also updated a recent log from HWiNFO64. It's extensive. Please have a look; the file name is LOG.csv. The link is - Log


----------



## warfreak (Jun 29, 2015)

From the logs, I don't see any throttling occurring. Everything seems fine. Although the temperature touches 85c at some points but the GPU seems to handle it.

Can you test this with any other game?

Also verify the game cache in steam to check if anything in game that might be causing the issue.


----------



## justme101 (Jul 6, 2015)

warfreak said:


> From the logs, I don't see any throttling occurring. Everything seems fine. Although the temperature touches 85c at some points but the GPU seems to handle it.
> 
> Can you test this with any other game?
> 
> Also verify the game cache in steam to check if anything in game that might be causing the issue.



Well, i did a full windows format. Re-installed  the OS and checked for mobo driver and gpu driver updates. Found out that the bios had an update which, gues what, improves memory compatibility. Flashed the bios, restarted pc, ran the game and abra cadabra! No fps drops anymore. The temp has always been like that. 

Anyways, thank you guys for your help. This thread may be marked solved/closed.


----------

